# tuning cranks



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

ok i havent ever caught anything on any of my mid cranks. only have a few. i am convinced its because they dont run true. question 1 when i tune the bait if im looking at the front of the lure as if it was going through the water do i want the pliers horizontal with the bait or perpendicular???? question 2 everything ive read says to see if they need tuned by using a pool or a place with super clear water and i have access to neither so whats the next best way to see if its running to either side???? thnx for any info been absoluetly stinking up the place everywhere i go lol thanksgiving gonna more then likely be my last time out hoping to catch 1 fish lol tells ya how terrible ive been doing


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey jason,
Tuning those cranks is a cinch. See the wire loop that the split ring is attached to? Which ever way the bait is running...just bend that wire loop the opposite way. Don't worry about not having a test tank, you can perform the tune up at the lake, only takes a few seconds. Some cranks are just lemons though...you can tune and tune and they never run true. My favorites are the ones that have an erratic action. The ones that dart to one side and then back the other way seem to really draw attention, kind of like a frantic minnow. With that thought in mind, you can see how a crank that "swims a straight line" isn't ALWAYS the best bait.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Like Mo said, it's really easy to do. When he said bend the eyelet the opposite way the bait is running, he means when you are looking at the bait as if its coming towards you. Bend it slightly ..... it doesn't take a lot to change it by a lot. You're better off to go too little and keep tweaking it, than you are to bend it a lot and then try and bend it back. 

And like he also said, some baits are just bad baits that will never run true. Also retrieve speed is a factor. Some baits will run perfectly straight at slow to medium speeds, but will run sideways at faster speeds. Sometimes you can tune them to run straight at any speed ..... sometimes you can't. As far as telling if the bait is running straight ..... you don't have to be able to see the bait ....... just watch the line where it's entering the water. As long as the boats not moving you should be able to tell if the line is coming straight back to you, or if it's heading off to the side.

One other thing ...... try fishing deeper water ......deeper water is probably warmer than the shallows are right now. Also deeper water is more stable temperature wise. And fish slowwwwwwww. Fish are cold blooded so they get lethargic when the water is cold.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

thnx for the info guys i will be putting in about 3 hrs on turkey day got a decent one on t-day last yr and was a great way to end the season this yr im just hoping for any bass lol last fish i caught was a 15in snagged shad cant end it like that let yall know what happens


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

well zip zero nada skunked again guess im hanging it up fr the yr


----------

